# LYFT CHEATING PRIMETIME?



## Diyor Khamrakulov (Apr 25, 2015)

Today was December 31 - New Year.

I drove in San Francisco.

At around 2:00am there was 200% primetime pretty much in every neighborhood of San Francisco.

I picked up some passengers in the middle of a huge dark pink 200% prime time area.

I'm talking about miles of prime time square in any direction from where the passengers were.

I drove them to Oakland (35 minute ride), only to find out that there was no prime time added to this ride.

There is no way in hell that those passengers could of gotten a no prime time Lyft car in downtown San Francisco 2 hours after the New Years.

I had this happen to me before few times, but I was not sure, I thought Hey maybe the passengers were few blocks away from prime time zone... But not tonight.

did anybody else noticed this?


----------



## CCW (Dec 25, 2015)

On my 2nd week of Lyft driving, I found that Lyft Driver's Prime Time pink map is not the same as passenger's.

Lyft only uses passenger's prime time map to calculate the cost of the ride.

Lyft needs to hire better programmers to code.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

No, Lyft needs to tell drivers if the ride is primetime or not.


----------



## uberhernder (Oct 27, 2015)

I was in the Eastbay, it was primetime where I was but all the pings I was getting was 40+ mins away in SF..wth!! ignored them all pretty much 0% acc rate and blew my guaranteed hrs. Turned app off and drove to SF when I got some 4x, 3x and 2x surged.


----------



## MrPix (Oct 4, 2015)

What you need is two phones. One is signed in driver mode, the other in pax mode. That way you'll see exactly what is happening.


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

Diyor Khamrakulov said:


> Today was December 31 - New Year.
> 
> I drove in San Francisco.
> 
> ...


It's happen to me in sf.

Lyft is the most dishonest company in sf. I guess no company is perfect though.


----------



## MrPix (Oct 4, 2015)

Strong words and serious accusations. If you don't know what rate applies when you accepted the ride, how do you KNOW you're being ripped off? The pax is paying what they agreed to pay, and you're getting your share of that. It's that simple. Don't confuse a heat map and the banner that says what primetimes there are close to you with the value of the ride you're doing right now.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Won't drive steadily for them until it's fixed. I earned my Stache....achievement unlocked


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

MrPix said:


> Strong words and serious accusations. If you don't know what rate applies when you accepted the ride, how do you KNOW you're being ripped off? The pax is paying what they agreed to pay, and you're getting your share of that. It's that simple. Don't confuse a heat map and the banner that says what primetimes there are close to you with the value of the ride you're doing right now.


Wtf are you taking about? He said the map is red for miles and miles for a 2hr stretch.

I'm his witness. I saw it and I know what he's talking about.


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

I think I saw it said someplace that the pink shades on the Lyft map are predictive, not descriptive. They are areas where they expect a lot of demand to be in the next few minutes. What this is based on is a mystery. Presumably it is based on past history, plus current frequency of requests, but no one except Lyft really knows. As for the banner that says, for example, "25-75% Primetime," I've seen many times when it lists a figure like that when _no _areas are pink. So I believe that the pink shades and the banner are not actually related.

Yes, it would be nice for drivers to know exactly what they are going to get when. But we don't. It's all a crapshoot, isn't it? If that bothers you, then maybe give up. You are a driver and they are a company that owns the system. If you are really that pissed off, start your own rideshare company, maybe called Pyst.


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

Lyft_94110 said:


> I think I saw it said someplace that the pink shades on the Lyft map are predictive, not descriptive. They are areas where they expect a lot of demand to be in the next few minutes. What this is based on is a mystery. Presumably it is based on past history, plus current frequency of requests, but no one except Lyft really knows. As for the banner that says, for example, "25-75% Primetime," I've seen many times when it lists a figure like that when _no _areas are pink. So I believe that the pink shades and the banner are not actually related.
> 
> Yes, it would be nice for drivers to know exactly what they are going to get when. But we don't. It's all a crapshoot, isn't it? If that bothers you, then maybe give up. You are a driver and they are a company that owns the system. If you are really that pissed off, start your own rideshare company, maybe called Pyst.


You took everybody to school, but then you had to get snarky at the end.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

MrPix said:


> Strong words and serious accusations. If you don't know what rate applies when you accepted the ride, how do you KNOW you're being ripped off? The pax is paying what they agreed to pay, and you're getting your share of that. It's that simple. Don't confuse a heat map and the banner that says what primetimes there are close to you with the value of the ride you're doing right now.


Lyft is a very Shady company when it comes to that PT BS.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

If the passenger knows the rate shouldn't the driver? Come on, Lyft. Please fix this for your drivers!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

macchiato said:


> No, Lyft needs to tell drivers if the ride is primetime or not.


*Ding! Ding! Ding!*

We have a winner! Usually here in San Diego, Lyft primetime & Uber surge coincide @ the same time & area. I turn Lyft off because they don't tell you if it's a prime time ride or not. Stupidity on their part, especially if I can get an Uber surge fare in the same area.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

ATL2SD said:


> *Ding! Ding! Ding!*
> 
> We have a winner! Usually here in San Diego, Lyft primetime & Uber surge coincide @ the same time & area. I turn Lyft off because they don't tell you if it's a price time ride or not. Stupidity on there part, especially if I can get an Uber surge fare in the same area.


I do the same thing. It's Lyft's biggest weakness.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Luber4.9 said:


> If the passenger knows the rate shouldn't the driver? Come on, Lyft. Please fix this for your drivers!


They think we are just dumb, there is a drawing line.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Diyor Khamrakulov said:


> Today was December 31 - New Year.
> 
> I drove in San Francisco.
> 
> ...


Had this happen many times, they claim its a request that was before the primetime. It's Bogus. It's intentional.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

uberhernder said:


> I was in the Eastbay, it was primetime where I was but all the pings I was getting was 40+ mins away in SF..wth!! ignored them all pretty much 0% acc rate and blew my guaranteed hrs. Turned app off and drove to SF when I got some 4x, 3x and 2x surged.


I learned a long time ago to never turn on my LYFTdriver app when I am outside the city. If I am the farthest car away from the middle of the city, I will get pinged for every request from outside my direction of town. Even 20, 30, 40 minutes away. Happened to me twice my first week.

A couple weeks leter, I got approved with Uber and my first week never had a request come from more than 10 minutes away. It was evident that Uber was the dominant company in the Charlotte area.

Unfortunately, LYFT hasn't yet figured out how much money they are losing or how much potential they are missing from drivers, like myself, not turning on their app when they are outside the city.

They should probably take a reduced percentage from drivers if the pickup is too far away. Then it might expand their driver base and ultimately, their presence in each market. Although I would still probably not turn on my app or, if I do, accept a request from more than 20 minutes away.


----------



## Diyor Khamrakulov (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks guys for your replies. 

I will drive Uber during the rush hour time from now on.

I was commited to driving for Lyft 100% of the time, however unless they update the app its unfair to the driver to take a risk and not know if the ride is a primetime or not.

By the way I remember that feature was working in SF for few days, so I could see the primetime percentage before accepting the ride, I don't know why they have removed it.

Its just sucks when you wake up 5am and commit to drive the morning rush people, or skip the New Year celebration with family and friends... go drive for Lyft and you get a rate that you can get by driving any other time.


----------



## DudeCity (Jun 22, 2015)

LYFT if U want seasoned drivers during surge hours please show us the 

Prime time rate with the request WHY r u playing hide and go seek it

doesn't show much class. Unless ur hiding something from the driver Y not

show the P/T rate to driver Capish !


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Still now Lyft has screwed me out of primetimes, there needs to be an investigation of some sort done about this. Lyft may certainly not show drivers primetime for a reason. We seem to all be under the impression that we will get a primetime rate, or even a higher prime rate and literally says 100% everywhere, but then you only got one at 25%? Lyft is clearly pulling some shady business and we should find out if these clients are in-fact being charged a prime rate. My assumptions, but there have been WAY too many times and even this morning, no area wasn't prime, and I didn't get a prime rate on a ride yet again. Once again they don't show us the prime rate for a reason in my opinion.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Please do tell, why in the hell would Lyft fix the p/t problem, just so we can do the same gaming we do with Uber's surge rate,

Don't get my words twisted, i am looking at it from the point of view of a CEO..


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Please do tell, why in the hell would Lyft fix the p/t problem, just so we can do the same gaming we do with Uber's surge rate,
> 
> Don't get my words twisted, i am looking at it from the point of view of a CEO..


What? I don't get what side you're on young jedi.... Any driver should know what they're working for before accepting, ESPECIALLY as IC. They also have an acceptance rating which if you go for 10% or 20% this will hurt you by declining. They can also implement consequences.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Okay everyone, I just wanted to share; I caught multiple screen shots of a primetime being added to ride, but there was no primetime heatmap on driver side, it ONLY showed when you are about to request a ride. It never showed for drivers end as a lit area as it usually does. I think I've actually got some proof here. anyone care to see?


----------



## Diyor Khamrakulov (Apr 25, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Please do tell, why in the hell would Lyft fix the p/t problem, just so we can do the same gaming we do with Uber's surge rate,
> 
> Don't get my words twisted, i am looking at it from the point of view of a CEO..


This P/T problem forced me to rethink working for Lyft 100% of the time. I do 60-80 hours per week. Now during morning rush, 5 pm rush of people going home and Friday/Saturday nights I do Uber. I am not gonna be fooled again. If I'm waking up 5am to drive during P/T I have a right to know what rate will I get with my next passenger.

From CEO perspective Lets cover the whole map in 100% P/T and then tell everyone, sorry it wasn't. How does this helps Lyft as a company? I like Lyft, they are great, but I'm not here to make friends. I have a family of 5 to feed. If Lyft screws me few times, I will work for Uber no matter how bad they might be.

We need P/T to be visible before we accept.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Diyor Khamrakulov said:


> This P/T problem forced me to rethink working for Lyft 100% of the time. I do 60-80 hours per week. Now during morning rush, 5 pm rush of people going home and Friday/Saturday nights I do Uber. I am not gonna be fooled again. If I'm waking up 5am to drive during P/T I have a right to know what rate will I get with my next passenger.
> 
> From CEO perspective Lets cover the whole map in 100% P/T and then tell everyone, sorry it wasn't. How does this helps Lyft as a company? I like Lyft, they are great, but I'm not here to make friends. I have a family of 5 to feed. If Lyft screws me few times, I will work for Uber no matter how bad they might be.
> 
> We need P/T to be visible before we accept.


Go check out my new post under the Lyft forum, I caught them.


----------



## Hon (Apr 7, 2016)

I think Lyft is cheating millions of dollars from drivers. There is no surge price indicate when pickup or on the receipt. Look through your driving history, there's not a single transaction of surge charge added to the total fare, even on a 4th of July weekend!


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

I agree LYFT NEEDS TO SHOW PRIMETIME RATE TO THEIR DRIVERS OR MAKE THEM EMPLOYEES.

pure and simple. What is Lyft hiding?????



Diyor Khamrakulov said:


> This P/T problem forced me to rethink working for Lyft 100% of the time. I do 60-80 hours per week. Now during morning rush, 5 pm rush of people going home and Friday/Saturday nights I do Uber. I am not gonna be fooled again. If I'm waking up 5am to drive during P/T I have a right to know what rate will I get with my next passenger.
> 
> From CEO perspective Lets cover the whole map in 100% P/T and then tell everyone, sorry it wasn't. How does this helps Lyft as a company? I like Lyft, they are great, but I'm not here to make friends. I have a family of 5 to feed. If Lyft screws me few times, I will work for Uber no matter how bad they might be.
> 
> We need P/T to be visible before we accept.


agree


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Going to parrot what I've been saying for a while. Lyft's primetime pricing is the only independent contractor job I've had where I don't know my rate before accepting the job. What does it take to get this across to the right people? Another class action suit?


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Luber4.9 said:


> I agree LYFT NEEDS TO SHOW PRIMETIME RATE TO THEIR DRIVERS OR MAKE THEM EMPLOYEES.
> 
> pure and simple. What is Lyft hiding?????
> 
> agree


Just assume every fare is standard base only, and be surprised when it is more. If you have driving for a while you know how much a 13 miler is within pennies. If you are going to chase the surge around on their map IT IS A WASTE OF TIME! Delayed for a technical flaw. Don't get upset FUBER has the same problem, roughly a 45 second delay from reality.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Luber4.9 said:


> I agree LYFT NEEDS TO SHOW PRIMETIME RATE TO THEIR DRIVERS OR MAKE THEM EMPLOYEES.
> 
> pure and simple. What is Lyft hiding?????
> 
> agree


SORRY CHARLIE, LYFT SETTLED ITS EMPLOYEE QUESTION MONTHS AGO. COST 27 MILLION, were you included in the settlement payout? YOU ARE A INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR TILL YOU LEAVE!!! "As a lawyer would say, HAS BEEN LITIGATED."


----------



## Hon (Apr 7, 2016)

Lyft can charge 200% PT to customers and pay us flat or little 20%, and we never know.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Hon said:


> Lyft can charge 200% PT to customers and pay us flat or little 20%, and we never know.


I had a 150% this morning, and a 200% Last Tuesday. I only use 1 phone so it is hard if not impossible to monitor what the passenger is seeing when we are in driver mode. I trust Lyft a lot more than FUBER.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Why doesn't Lyft show PrimeTime rate to drivers????????????????????


----------



## Hon (Apr 7, 2016)

Old Smokey said:


> I had a 150% this morning, and a 200% Last Tuesday. I only use 1 phone so it is hard if not impossible to monitor what the passenger is seeing when we are in driver mode. I trust Lyft a lot more than FUBER.


Maybe I am stupid. Can you show me how you know it was 150% or 200%? I have tried to calculate my past fares that are supposed to be 200% but they are not. I am using NYC rate $1.79/mile and $0.35/minute plus Base $2.50 and toll.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Hon said:


> Maybe I am stupid. Can you show me how you know it was 150% or 200%? I have tried to calculate my past fares that are supposed to be 200% but they are not. I am using NYC rate $1.79/mile and $0.35/minute plus Base $2.50 and toll.


GOOD QUESTION! Anybody know how to tell from looking online what a given ride's Prime Time percentage was? With this number being so secret, Prime Time is ripe for Abuse, by Lyft.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Luber4.9 said:


> Why doesn't Lyft show PrimeTime rate to drivers????????????????????


Because drivers have scammed the system and driven up prime-time just like the lawsuit against Travis for conspiring to increase surge with drivers. Plenty of Prime Time in my pay statements. Drive smart.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

We want a breakdown of the primetime percentages applied not just a total of fare included in fares. 

Why do we need (want) this information? We want to be able to keep Lyft's calculations accountable by checking if the math is right. Unless we take a picture of the ride after the ride, drivers do not know what PT rate was applied.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

While I strongly agree I would like the percentage listed in summaries/history, at the end of the day it doesn't impact me because I calculate each fare while I'm driving it. I look at the GPS and work out about what the fare will be. If I come up with $10 and at the end it says 75% and $17.50 then I know all is well. I've yet to find one fare that the app miscalculated.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Nor have I seen a mistake, but it would be best to be open about such things. By hiding it from us in the summary, drivers do not have any recourse when proving if the calcs were correct or not. 

Also I would like to see an itemized fare separating Line pickups and dropoffs. Doubt it will happen.


----------



## HakunaMatata (Jan 2, 2017)

CCW said:


> On my 2nd week of Lyft driving, I found that Lyft Driver's Prime Time pink map is not the same as passenger's.
> 
> Lyft only uses passenger's prime time map to calculate the cost of the ride.
> 
> Lyft needs to hire better programmers to code.


Wow. Please don't be blind my friend. They got the best programmers in the business. They're doing it on PURPOSE!!! Advertise to the drivers to keep us out there on the road. Give passengers normal prices so that they feel Lyft is better than UBER. Give drivers hourly guarantees to keep them quiet. I thought everyone knew this. Lyft is full of crap. They also design the hourly guarantees in a way so as not to have to pay too much of a bonus to you.


----------



## iLyft (Aug 3, 2016)

It is clear that lyft cheats drivers when it comes to prime time. These days prime time often is a tool how to make drivers move to the area they are needed. I hate when there are random prime time areas with like 200% that disappears after a few seconds. 
How anyone can explain this? Lyft boat anyone?


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Diyor Khamrakulov said:


> Today was December 31 - New Year.
> 
> I drove in San Francisco.
> 
> ...


Come to N.E. Ohio where basically LYFT only ever makes a rectangle as big as the Casino downtown Cleveland.

Doesn't stop them from putting 400% PRIMETIME on the top of our screen 45 minutes away from any pink.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

iLyft said:


> It is clear that lyft cheats drivers when it comes to prime time. These days prime time often is a tool how to make drivers move to the area they are needed. I hate when there are random prime time areas with like 200% that disappears after a few seconds.
> How anyone can explain this? Lyft boat anyone?


Also watch out for the phantom missed requests that keep you just outside of any bonus or hourly guarantee.

I've turned off the app on a Thursday before well within the qualifications only to check on Sunday and see that I mystically went down to 75% without ever turning on the app....

About a 50/50 rate of getting it fixed.


----------



## iLyft (Aug 3, 2016)

senorCRV said:


> Also watch out for the phantom missed requests that keep you just outside of any bonus or hourly guarantee.
> 
> I've turned off the app on a Thursday before well within the qualifications only to check on Sunday and see that I mystically went down to 75% without ever turning on the app....
> 
> About a 50/50 rate of getting it fixed.


Last night I woke up with a phone call, and guess who was it? Yea, lyft passenger called me. I didn't answer, but instead quickly checked my lyft app (I thought that I accidentally went online), but no way, my app wasn't even in driver mode. And this happened to me twice before. I'm just gonna believe that this is just an error in the lyft system...


----------



## Bernice Jenkins (Dec 4, 2016)

iLyft said:


> It is clear that lyft cheats drivers when it comes to prime time. These days prime time often is a tool how to make drivers move to the area they are needed. I hate when there are random prime time areas with like 200% that disappears after a few seconds.
> How anyone can explain this? Lyft boat anyone?


But as someone already stated, you cannot go by what you are seeing in driver mode. Plus that is not telling you where prime time areas are. You are confusing the heat map (the shaded pink area) and the banner that says what primetimes there are close to you with the value of the ride you're doing right now. You can only see whether its primetime from the rider mode. And not all riders are Primetime rates even if they happen to be in the shaded pink area or if that banner is displayed.

And im confused how you think Lyft is ripping you off when you are notthe one who accepts the fare rate its the pax. The pax is paying what they agreed to pay. So unless you are saying that the pax is paying a diff amount then what they agree to or that you are getting a cut of how is it rippin you off? Do you ask the pax what the fare is that they accepted to see if it matches what you get paid? Im just trying to understand how its ripping you off if the pax never accepted primetime to begin with


----------



## Bernice Jenkins (Dec 4, 2016)

iLyft said:


> Last night I woke up with a phone call, and guess who was it? Yea, lyft passenger called me. I didn't answer, but instead quickly checked my lyft app (I thought that I accidentally went online), but no way, my app wasn't even in driver mode. And this happened to me twice before. I'm just gonna believe that this is just an error in the lyft system...


I am actually able to call a driver from a past ride 1 time after the ride is over even if they are offline for something lost or left in their car. it only allows it 1 time though. maybe that is how that happened.


----------



## Niner687 (Aug 17, 2016)

Tncluber said:


> It's happen to me in sf.
> 
> Lyft is the most dishonest company in sf. I guess no company is perfect though.


100% agree


----------



## Niner687 (Aug 17, 2016)

ATL2SD said:


> *Ding! Ding! Ding!*
> 
> We have a winner! Usually here in San Diego, Lyft primetime & Uber surge coincide @ the same time & area. I turn Lyft off because they don't tell you if it's a prime time ride or not. Stupidity on their part, especially if I can get an Uber surge fare in the same area.


I do the same


----------



## Niner687 (Aug 17, 2016)

Bernice Jenkins said:


> But as someone already stated, you cannot go by what you are seeing in driver mode. Plus that is not telling you where prime time areas are. You are confusing the heat map (the shaded pink area) and the banner that says what primetimes there are close to you with the value of the ride you're doing right now. You can only see whether its primetime from the rider mode. And not all riders are Primetime rates even if they happen to be in the shaded pink area or if that banner is displayed.
> 
> And im confused how you think Lyft is ripping you off when you are notthe one who accepts the fare rate its the pax. The pax is paying what they agreed to pay. So unless you are saying that the pax is paying a diff amount then what they agree to or that you are getting a cut of how is it rippin you off? Do you ask the pax what the fare is that they accepted to see if it matches what you get paid? Im just trying to understand how its ripping you off if the pax never accepted primetime to begin with


Dude, he was talking about the SF marketplace during new years eve, not the stupid small pink squares you see most of the time. It was dark pink in many areas and if the driver was sitting in dark pink with miles, not blocks around him dark pink, it should be a prime time ride.

Lyft was just fu_king the driver over to save money for our poor lyft customers. Unbelievable.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

how come lyft don't show if the ride is prime time or not. That's the only reason I never do lyft during busy hours.


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

Niner687 said:


> 100% agree


Don't even remember posting, but nothing has changed.

I have to file small claims against lyft in a week or so.

I think it's like $200 or so to file, so i have to wait until i have some cash and free time.


----------



## HakunaMatata (Jan 2, 2017)

BostonBarry said:


> While I strongly agree I would like the percentage listed in summaries/history, at the end of the day it doesn't impact me because I calculate each fare while I'm driving it. I look at the GPS and work out about what the fare will be. If I come up with $10 and at the end it says 75% and $17.50 then I know all is well. I've yet to find one fare that the app miscalculated.


We can never catch them because they advertise to us a primetime


Bernice Jenkins said:


> But as someone already stated, you cannot go by what you are seeing in driver mode. Plus that is not telling you where prime time areas are. You are confusing the heat map (the shaded pink area) and the banner that says what primetimes there are close to you with the value of the ride you're doing right now. You can only see whether its primetime from the rider mode. And not all riders are Primetime rates even if they happen to be in the shaded pink area or if that banner is displayed.
> 
> And im confused how you think Lyft is ripping you off when you are notthe one who accepts the fare rate its the pax. The pax is paying what they agreed to pay. So unless you are saying that the pax is paying a diff amount then what they agree to or that you are getting a cut of how is it rippin you off? Do you ask the pax what the fare is that they accepted to see if it matches what you get paid? Im just trying to understand how its ripping you off if the pax never accepted primetime to begin with


Well Lyft is advertising PT prices that drivers are not getting. I asked Lyft to display the PT per ride like Uber does. They told me they don't have the technology to do so. And even if they did, they wouldn't want drivers choosing which rides they want. I replied, isn't that the benefit of being an IO? They agreed but no response back from them afterwards. Then I told them that I would just use my second phone to check PT at the same address as my pickup. No reply. I successfully did this for a few days. PT that the passenger paid is what I got. But PT that they advertised to drivers is not what passengers pay. It's wrong!! No matter how you try to slice it up, they should be upfront. Or stop trying to pretend that they are the good guys, when clearly they aren't


----------



## HakunaMatata (Jan 2, 2017)

Niner687 said:


> Dude, he was talking about the SF marketplace during new years eve, not the stupid small pink squares you see most of the time. It was dark pink in many areas and if the driver was sitting in dark pink with miles, not blocks around him dark pink, it should be a prime time ride.
> 
> Lyft was just fu_king the driver over to save money for our poor lyft customers. Unbelievable.


Thank you!


----------



## HakunaMatata (Jan 2, 2017)

Niner687 said:


> I do the same


That's why they try to get u sucked in to guaranteed hours. So you won't switch to Uber. Then they charge cheaper prices than UBER during PT and surge, so the passengers will use Lyft over uber. But regardless we the drivers just have to be smart and also inform newbies so that they make smart decisions so they can't get over on us. But their is always a few idiots out there that actually believe the BS that Lyft pushes out. Smh open your eyes people.


----------



## iLyft (Aug 3, 2016)

Bernice Jenkins said:


> And im confused how you think Lyft is ripping you off when you are notthe one who accepts the fare rate its the pax. The pax is paying what they agreed to pay. So unless you are saying that the pax is paying a diff amount then what they agree to or that you are getting a cut of how is it rippin you off? Do you ask the pax what the fare is that they accepted to see if it matches what you get paid? Im just trying to understand how its ripping you off if the pax never accepted primetime to begin with


No, I am not saying that the pax is paying different amount. What the passenger is paying, is the same what I get. However, lyft creates pink prime time hot spots on the map trying to get more drivers on the roads, and often not expecting to actually charge the passengers prime time. Like why would I drive on the NYE? I drove because I saw that all San Diego was pink, with many areas up to 500%. But I made the same $200 after 10 hours driving, I would make on a good regular friday or sat. I hope you get my point. And I don't think that lyft continually ripping me off, but it has a strategy how to minimize my earning once in a while. Like someone once said, if you want to steal, steal a little in a nice way, if you still too much to become rich overnight you will be caught. One more example: a few weeks ago lyft wanted me to pick up a passenger 40min away, while there for sure were drivers in closer areas, but I had to do it in order not to lose my guarantees.


----------



## iLyft (Aug 3, 2016)

HakunaMatata said:


> That's why they try to get u sucked in to guaranteed hours. So you won't switch to Uber. Then they charge cheaper prices than UBER during PT and surge, so the passengers will use Lyft over uber.


This is so true, who cares about 500% hot spots when you still make a minimum wage.


----------



## backyarddad (May 16, 2016)

Same thing in Indianapolis, I had pink areas or what ever color it is, and I did not get any surge rides, even though people were in the pink when I picked them up.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I have done 700+ lyft rides and have only 2 prime time rides that I remember.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

They have the technology to show pt. They gave it to us for a week and took it away. Cs was lying.


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

1-Stay offline when you are in prime zone..while monitoring with riders lyft app


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

2,300+ Lyft rides in Las Vegas. I used to get about 20% PT rides. They would show up in a greenish blue color on Daily Summary. I now get one in about a week driving the same basic strategy as I was before. I average between 40-70 rides a week. The pink areas mean nothing now. In fact, if you go the opposite direction, you might be better off cuz drivers head to the pink en masse, in a hurry.
It is amazing that Lyft is trying to mimic Uber when they clearly have a better product and service. Pax will pay a little more for Lyft pros. I hear it frequently. Lyft...that would be Big Dogs, you really should provide absolute clarity on PT for all to see. Disgruntled drivers are not what Lyft is about and you know it. Git 'er done. Thank You


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Lyft + cheat. It just goes together in a sentence well, doesn't it?


----------

